# Let's See Those Gobblers!



## Slayer

Turkey season is upon us and we need a thread for turkey hunt successes. So, lets see some of those birds! Post up some pics and success stories here. I'm looking forward to the general season!!


----------



## Markthehunter88

I hammered my bird at 10AM opening day... Ill try and get some pics up tonight...

I had to cross some deep snow and chase him down but it worked out. They had a hen with them so calling was pretty hard.


----------



## Utetexan

Called this guy in at 11:30 yesterday.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Called this guy in at about 9 am yesterday. I have to say as a first time turkey hunter, that was an absolute blast!! I can't even believe the turkeys were responding to my very amateur calling. This guy actually came up behind me while I was calling to some birds down in some trees. We heard a gobble behind us that sounded pretty far away and he didn't make another noise until he was 30 yards away. I turned around real quick and make a couple quiet chirps with the mouth call and his head popped up from behind a fallen pine tree. It was all over. What a blast!! I sure am glad I decided to try the turkey hunt this year. My little brother still has a tag and I'm pumped to get out and try to get him one.


----------



## wyogoob

Utetexan said:


> Called this guy in at 11:30 yesterday.


Congrats and welcome to the forum.

I took the liberty of rotating your cool picture.

.


----------



## PBH

only two pictures? I'm still jealous!!


I took my daughter out Saturday morning. With the rain it made things difficult. We didn't hear a single gobble. We did get two hens to come out of the trees and start feeding in the meadow, but the gobblers never showed up. They must have been taking cover and waiting for blue skies...

Now we just need to find some time to go out again. Softball is going full-swing now, so evenings are hard to get out. I might have to lower my standards and take her to the valley and find a "farm" bird.
I feel like May is already here...


----------



## hawglips

Eclectic is visiting NC and killed this one Saturday with the .410.


----------



## hawglips

We examined his crop to see what he'd been eating since there was virtually no acorn crop last fall- which is important for Easterns.


















Nothing but beech nuts - including some that were sprouting. So, that is one more consideration for next time out...


----------



## SCtransplant

Slap full of beech nuts, I can't say I've ever seen that. Western NC?


----------



## hawglips

SCtransplant said:


> Slap full of beech nuts, I can't say I've ever seen that. Western NC?


North central.


----------



## Slayer




----------



## gdog

A buddy of mine's TX bird...some big ol hooks...


----------



## Utetexan

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for rotating the picture wyogoob. I noticed it was sideways when I posted it, but wasn't sure how to edit.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Got my first on Saturday with my dad, brothers, and some friends. Called another Tom into 15 or so yards, unfortunately he was in the one spot I couldn't get my nephew or BIL a shot, due to a tree. Pretty cool to watch him strut and gobble at that range. Called 2 hens in to about 3 yards. It was an awesome day in the blind. This Tom was with 8 hens and tried to skirt around us as it was a complete down pour. Jumped out of the blind ran ahead of them and caught him as he cleared a tree. Big fan of this turkey hunting.


----------



## silentstalker

My Wife and youngest daughter both shot their first turkeys Saturday night. One of, if not, the very best day hunting I have ever had! To share the experience of calling in birds for them and watching them experience wildlife up close and personal was awesome! The bird my daughter shot came in to just a few steps and she showed massive patience to wait for it to present a great shot before she pulled the trigger. I was beaming with pride!

Congrats to each of you and good luck to those still hunting!


----------



## CUT-EM

10 year old daughter!!


----------



## Dunkem

CUT-EM said:


> 10 year old daughter!!


 Awesome!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360

CUT-EM said:


> 10 year old daughter!!


Did she kill this way up north? A buddy of mine said they met a 10 year old girl that killed a giant turkey.


----------



## PBH

where are you guys finding good weather to hunt in???

with all this rain, I'm afraid this weekend's hunting is going to be another bust.


----------



## silentstalker

We got rained on- off and on but it was not too bad. This weekend should dry out a bit. Keep at it!


----------



## wyogoob

Utetexan said:


> Thanks for the welcome and thanks for rotating the picture wyogoob. I noticed it was sideways when I posted it, but wasn't sure how to edit.


There's a built-in code to cell phone pics and the UWN can't break it, so you have to save the pic to your confuser and then rotate it in a photo program. I put it in Photobucket and then posted the URL

.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

PBH, I shot mine in a complete down poor. It was raining on and off all day and we still had Turkeys moving all around us. The rain didn't seem to prevent them from moving around, although they did get much quieter when it rained.


----------



## spacinout

Got a text message yesterday afternoon from a buddy turkey hunting back home in Nebraska. Apparently they walked up on a pair of gobblers that were close. Tony laid down quick behind some brush as his dad called them in. He was trying to get lined up for a shot while laying down, held his shotgun at a weird angle and pulled the trigger. Both of them dropped their toms at the same time. Then Tony realized the stock of the shotgun had come back and popped him in the mouth, breaking several teeth. His dad drove him 2 hours to the dentist (got pulled over by a female State Trooper who let them go as soon as she saw his mouth). His dad cleaned the birds in the dentist office parking lot as Tony got his teeth temporarily glued back together. $hit like this always happens to these two but they kill a lot of nice trophies.


----------



## wyogoob

spacinout said:


> .................................. Then Tony realized the stock of the shotgun had come back and popped him in the mouth, breaking several teeth............................................... $hit like this always happens to these two but they kill a lot of nice trophies.


I gotta ask; Kieth County?

Well, as long as they're killin' nice trophies they're golden.

.


----------



## 2full

Not worth the "trophies" in my humble opinion. :shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter

Had a GREAT time turkey hunting this spring. Sure, the weather wasn't perfect and the birds were hot and cold but I got after them every time I went out. Ended up killing this bird on the last day I would be able to hunt due to work. 

Like all turkey hunting adventures: I sat, I ran, I crawled, I called, I glassed, my heart pounded, I was let down, I had close calls that didn't work out. For some reason I always feel 16 when I go turkey hunting.------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster

Could you have your friend pose a photo how he was holding the shotgun when it blew his teeth out. Would be a good learning experience for some on this forum.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter

My turkey's face didn't even look that bad and I shot him with the dangerous end of the shotgun at 19 yards.:shock:------SS


----------



## katorade

Springville Shooter said:


> Had a GREAT time turkey hunting this spring. Sure, the weather wasn't perfect and the birds were hot and cold but I got after them every time I went out. Ended up killing this bird on the last day I would be able to hunt due to work.
> 
> Like all turkey hunting adventures: I sat, I ran, I crawled, I called, I glassed, my heart pounded, I was let down, I had close calls that didn't work out. For some reason I* always feel 16 when I go turkey hunting*.------SS


Exactly!


----------



## PBH

Went out again Saturday morning. I took my daughter to a spot I've killed turkey's in the past. It's a great area.

Here is the only turkey I saw (or heard):










I think the snow from Friday night had something to do with our lack of success. It was a mess up on the mountain, so we decided it just wasn't worth the miserable conditions and went home.

Sunday morning was different. We went west to avoid the snow. Again, another good area.
We set up before light. As it was getting light we could hear a truck coming up the road. The are we were hunting is close to roads, so we expected some traffic. The truck saw one of our decoys, and stopped. Then they got out of the truck. I thought for sure they would glass the decoy and realize what they were looking at. Nope. They started heading into the trees. At that point I stood up and walked into the open and waved at the two hunters. They didn't see me. instead, they went about 50 yards into the trees behind me and my daughter and started calling to my decoys. Doh!

About then, we had 3 hens land 20 yards from our spread. We sat still and watched, as the bozo's behind us kept calling. Eventually the hens ran.

We ended up sitting for a bit longer, and got frustrated. So we packed things up and headed back to my truck. The other two hunters were very surprised to see us walk out of the trees to the road. i didn't bother talking to them. Idiots.

anyway, we drove down the road and found a group of Jakes strutting a fence line. They were bordering private land, and an area that I did not feel comfortable shooting, so we just watched and enjoyed. We actually had a pretty good morning. I think it would have been much better had the other two hunters taken a few minutes to understand that human footprints (fresh tracks in the same gate that they walked through) + stationary turkeys + person waving = go somewhere else.

Oh well. Fun day regardless.


----------



## spacinout

wyogoob said:


> I gotta ask; Kieth County?
> 
> Well, as long as they're killin' nice trophies they're golden.
> 
> .


No, it was Nemaha or Richardson counties, way down by the Missouri border. He looks like a Missourian now.


----------



## hawglips

Here's a bird Eclectic worked in this morning


----------



## brisket

Had a amazing hunt this morning, harvesting my first turkey. Using some calling advice I got from gdog yesterday, I was finally able to bring one in. What a rush! I think I'm hooked now.

I got in early, and setup on a meadow where I glassed a few tom's last week from across the canyon (too far to go after at the time). I had a single hen decoy in the middle of the meadow. About 5:55 a.m. this morning, the draw lit up with gobbles. I heard at least 4 different tom's gobbling back at each other. I started called (far less than I have done in the past, in fact very infrequently) and one kept getting closer and closer, and finally around 6:50 a.m. it sounded like he was in the trees at the bottom of the meadow. I called once more and about 10 seconds later he came running out of the trees into the edge of the meadow. He looked at the decoy and froze. There were a few small trees in the middle of the meadow that were between us, so I didn't have a clear shot. After about a minute, he fanned his tail, puffed up his chest and started strutting and scratching at the ground. Still no clear shot. I very slowly drew my shotgun to my shoulder, getting ready for him to step beyond the brush. Just then a hen that I hadn't seen before broke through the edge of the brush. There was an opening about 5 yards wide between the trees that she crossed, then went out of sight into the thick stuff. Thinking the tom was going to follow her, I aimed right at the opening she went through. A few seconds later, the tom strutted right through that same clearing and it was over.

Not a huge bird, but I'm really happy with him. I think he's about 2 years old? I'm really looking forward to taking my boys on the general. Hopefully I can get them on some gobblers.

I honestly think the decoy hurt my chances, I'd be willing to bet if I hadn't set up the decoy, he would have continued out into the meadow, instead of stopping at the edge. I could be wrong though, I'm still trying to get the hang of this.

Central tag on public land.


----------



## gdog

Fantastic! Glad it worked out for you. Small changes in your hunt technique & calling can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## hawglips

brisket said:


> Had a amazing hunt this morning, harvesting my first turkey. Using some calling advice I got from gdog yesterday, I was finally able to bring one in. What a rush! I think I'm hooked now.
> 
> I got in early, and setup on a meadow where I glassed a few tom's last week from across the canyon (too far to go after at the time). I had a single hen decoy in the middle of the meadow. About 5:55 a.m. this morning, the draw lit up with gobbles. I heard at least 4 different tom's gobbling back at each other. I started called (far less than I have done in the past, in fact very infrequently) and one kept getting closer and closer, and finally around 6:50 a.m. it sounded like he was in the trees at the bottom of the meadow. I called once more and about 10 seconds later he came running out of the trees into the edge of the meadow. He looked at the decoy and froze. There were a few small trees in the middle of the meadow that were between us, so I didn't have a clear shot. After about a minute, he fanned his tail, puffed up his chest and started strutting and scratching at the ground. Still no clear shot. I very slowly drew my shotgun to my shoulder, getting ready for him to step beyond the brush. Just then a hen that I hadn't seen before broke through the edge of the brush. There was an opening about 5 yards wide between the trees that she crossed, then went out of sight into the thick stuff. Thinking the tom was going to follow her, I aimed right at the opening she went through. A few seconds later, the tom strutted right through that same clearing and it was over.
> 
> Not a huge bird, but I'm really happy with him. I think he's about 2 years old? I'm really looking forward to taking my boys on the general. Hopefully I can get them on some gobblers.
> 
> I honestly think the decoy hurt my chances, I'd be willing to bet if I hadn't set up the decoy, he would have continued out into the meadow, instead of stopping at the edge. I could be wrong though, I'm still trying to get the hang of this.
> 
> Central tag on public land.
> 
> View attachment 84457


Way to go! And congratulations!

I think you're right about the decoy in this case.


----------



## hawglips

Another eclectic call in today for a first timer:


----------



## JuniorPre 360

hawglips said:


> Another eclectic call in today for a first timer:


Did the gun jam? Or why is the shell still in the chamber like it is?


----------



## hawglips

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Did the gun jam? Or why is the shell still in the chamber like it is?


No, the gun didn't jam. There isn't a shell in the chamber, so can't answer your 2nd question....


----------



## JuniorPre 360

hawglips said:


> No, the gun didn't jam. There isn't a shell in the chamber, so can't answer your 2nd question....


Maybe I'm missing something then. Look at the picture I uploaded. I'm asking about that. There's a shotgun shell still there with the action open. Just curious is all...


----------



## Critter

The shell isn't in the chamber but it is ready to be chambered by just closing the action.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Getting kids on public land turkeys is pretty tough. Good job dads!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something then.


Not missing something - just making bad assumptions.

It's the empty hull. The kid wanted to show it for effect in a keepsake picture. He won't ever kill his first turkey again.

It's his first bird. It's public land. Congratulations to the young man for getting his first, and wanting to take a perfectly safe picture to help remember the day.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

hawglips said:


> Not missing something - just making bad assumptions.
> 
> It's the empty hull. The kid wanted to show it for effect in a keepsake picture. He won't ever kill his first turkey again.
> 
> It's his first bird. It's public land. Congratulations to the young man for getting his first, and wanting to take a perfectly safe picture to help remember the day.


I definitely wasn't making a bad assumption. There was a shell in the open action, can't cell if it's empty or full, there on purpose or stuck, so I thought I'd ask. Of the thousands of pictured I've seen, I've never seen this. So I had to ask. I had an 870 where the empty shell would stick like that until you banged in on the ground. I assumed it was empty but was curious of why, and now I got my answer. I wasn't questioning safety at all, which asking any gun owner a question seems to trigger that notion and puts them on the defensive.

Again, congrats on the bird! I used to save all of my shells when I killed a swan, but lost them all. There's a Winchester LongBeard commercial floating around and the guy in it has a way cool setup for saving his spent shells on a shelf with a turkey fan behind it. If I ever kill one of these birds, I'm going to have to find one.


----------



## hawglips

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I definitely wasn't making a bad assumption. There was a shell in the open action, can't cell if it's empty or full, there on purpose or stuck, so I thought I'd ask.


A "shell" is a cartridge loaded with powder and a payload. A "hull" is the empty casing.


----------



## SCtransplant

Great job guys on your firsts! Nothing like it.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

hawglips said:


> A "shell" is a cartridge loaded with powder and a payload. A "hull" is the empty casing.


Like I also said, you cannot tell whether it's a hull or a shell from the picture. It was just a simple question, not a judgment of safety or ethics.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I used to hunt with a really old 870 that had 5 million shells through it. When I would shoot heavy turkey loads, sometimes the kick would partially open the action. I have a few pics with a hull showing too. 

Now I hunt turkeys with a medium load of #6 shot and just take closer shots......and I hunt with a newer 870 that I don't like nearly as much. 

Congrats on the fun, the success, the memories, and the picture.-----SS


----------



## kstorrs

Tagged one at 4:15 yesterday


----------



## PBH

pretty bird. Not sure what you're doing to it behind that fan.....but still a pretty bird.


----------



## wyogoob

kstorrs said:


> Tagged one at 4:15 yesterday


The picture doesn't open for me.

There's 2 pics in kstorrs' other turkey thread that won't open for me also.

Anyone else having the same problem?

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> The picture doesn't open for me.
> 
> There's 2 pics in kstorrs' other turkey thread that won't open for me also.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?
> 
> .


...yes

I right clicked on the photo and "opened link in new tab/window" and that pulled the pic up.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> ...yes
> 
> I right clicked on the photo and "opened link in new tab/window" and that pulled the pic up.


Thanks, yer a genius.

.


----------



## kstorrs

PBH said:


> pretty bird. Not sure what you're doing to it behind that fan.....but still a pretty bird.


I don't know. Never held one before so I was just guessing on how to do it.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

wyogoob said:


> The picture doesn't open for me.
> 
> There's 2 pics in kstorrs' other turkey thread that won't open for me also.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?
> 
> .


If you're using internet explorer, that may be the cause. There's a lot going on with IE right now that probably won't be fixed for some time. I use Chrome for these forums.


----------



## gdog

JuniorPre 360 said:


> If you're using internet explorer, that may be the cause. There's a lot going on with IE right now that probably won't be fixed for some time. I use Chrome for these forums.


Didn't work on Safari (Mac)


----------



## Kwalk3

gdog said:


> Didn't work on Safari (Mac)


Also didn't work on a PC with chrome....until I right clicked and opened in a new window.


----------



## hawglips

kstorrs said:


> Tagged one at 4:15 yesterday


Congratulations!!


----------



## hawglips

Another Eclectic bird called in this morning.


----------



## wyogoob

JuniorPre 360 said:


> If you're using internet explorer, that may be the cause. There's a lot going on with IE right now that probably won't be fixed for some time. I use Chrome for these forums.


thanks, I'm using Firefox.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster

My daughters bird.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

swbuckmaster said:


> My daughters bird.


Awesome. Did she shoot it with her bow?


----------



## swbuckmaster

brisket said:


> Awesome. Did she shoot it with her bow?


No. 12 guage 5 shot

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips

swbuckmaster said:


> My daughters bird.


Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## hawglips

Here's a VA bird I killed this morning.


----------



## jsc

I took the boy on a camping trip and we were 
able to get a nice tom. Fun to get out in the spring weather!


----------



## wyogoob

hawglips said:


> Here's a VA bird I killed this morning.


Way2go!

.410?


----------



## wyogoob

jsc said:


> I took the boy on a camping trip and we were
> able to get a nice tom. Fun to get out in the spring weather!


Fantastic pictures. I tried to roll them 90° but was unsuccessful.

.


----------



## hawglips

wyogoob said:


> Way2go!
> 
> .410?


This one was 28 gauge.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

hawglips said:


> Here's a VA bird I killed this morning.


The fan on this one is so much darker than what I'm used to. Beautiful bird!


----------



## hawglips

Idratherbehunting said:


> The fan on this one is so much darker than what I'm used to. Beautiful bird!


The black band near the tip is especially thick for an eastern.


----------



## hawglips

jsc said:


> I took the boy on a camping trip and we were
> able to get a nice tom. Fun to get out in the spring weather!


Congratulations!


----------



## PBH

I'm getting jealous!!

Softball and bad weather have kept us from being able to get out much. Unfortunately my tag will be turned into soup. I'm just glad that youth are able to continue to hunt through May with their unfilled LE tags!


----------



## neverdrawn

PBH said:


> I'm just glad that youth are able to continue to hunt through May with their unfilled LE tags!


I didn't know this, thanks for the info! I guess I need to do a little more research on the proclamation. I have the same issue with my son and baseball. It's a tough time of year with the early hunt, but we've had fun on the couple of trips we were able to make. It's funny how you take for granted the skills you learn over time. A couple of birds would have been easy for me, but it takes a little more time to get a young person set up and comfortable with the shot. I do admire his restraint waiting for a good setup and perfect shot.


----------



## silentstalker

jsc said:


> I took the boy on a camping trip and we were
> able to get a nice tom. Fun to get out in the spring weather!


Great bird! Nice job!


----------



## CPAjeff

Got this guy around 9:30. Jalapeno bacon wrapped turkey breasts and Italian seasoning turkey breasts are ready for lunch! I think I will try Yacatan with the legs, thighs, and the wings.

http://honest-food.net/2016/04/25/turkey-yucatan-recipe/


----------



## JuniorPre 360

CPAjeff said:


> Got this guy around 9:30. Jalapeno bacon wrapped turkey breasts and Italian seasoning turkey breasts are ready for lunch! I think I will try Yacatan with the legs, thighs, and the wings.
> 
> http://honest-food.net/2016/04/25/turkey-yucatan-recipe/


NICE! I'm heading out tomorrow morning for 2 whole days. Hopefully I get as lucky as you guys.


----------



## wyogoob

CPAjeff said:


> Got this guy around 9:30. Jalapeno bacon wrapped turkey breasts and Italian seasoning turkey breasts are ready for lunch! I think I will try Yacatan with the legs, thighs, and the wings.
> 
> http://honest-food.net/2016/04/25/turkey-yucatan-recipe/


Congratulations!!!

.


----------



## 2full

My Grandson got his first bird yesterday morning. 
A pretty happy young man.


----------



## 3arabians

Congrats to you both! Is that a Harrington and Richardson that took him down?


----------



## 2full

I'll have to find out. It was a 20 gauge youth model that his dad borrowed from a friend of his. 
He can't wait to get old enought to use my 'ol Winchester Black Shadow turkey special. 
He has loved that gun since he was about 3. He is 10 now.

He missed a good one on Sat and was feeling bad. 
But, he redeemed himself.


----------



## Gunner73

My 9 year old son and his first turkey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips

2full said:


> My Grandson got his first bird yesterday morning.
> A pretty happy young man.


Congratulations to the young man!


----------



## hawglips

Gunner73 said:


> My 9 year old son and his first turkey.


Awesome!


----------



## hawglips

Eclectic got him a snow bird this morning.


----------



## toasty

Last year got my turkey on the way to where I was going to hunt. Bird down in about 30 minutes after I walked out the door on the first day of the hunt. What a high and a low to realize my hunt was over. This year, I had to work for it, but I was covered in turkeys on each trip. I've only heard about a half dozen gobbles in the last couple years, but this year I have heard hundreds of gobbles and they were much more responsive to call this year. It took 3 days and 15 miles hiked, but I got it done. Nothing special about this bird, 8" beard, respectable 1" spurs, and he is probably more merriams than rio and has some nice white tips.


----------



## Mtnbeer

I got this UT thunderchicken down just a few minutes after shooting light opening day of the general tag. Quickest end to a season I ever had.


----------



## hawglips

Congratulations toasty and mtnbeer!


----------



## gdog

He strutted/drummed...gobbled...and serviced a hen. Gave me the full production. Really wish I had the video camera. He was having a good day till he got to about 20 yards. 
Still a ton of hens hanging with the gobblers. This guy had 12 hens and 2 younger strutters with him. Called in the hens...and he followed. Great morning.


----------



## johnnycake

He was difficult bird to trick, but as he ran away after busting us this morning he paused broadside just long enough on the hill for me to smoke him (my buddy had the first shot and missed). 19lbs 12 oz with 1" spurs and an 8 3/4" beard. Good thing I'm not planning to mount him as he was more than just a bit beat up! My daughter didn't want to wake up this morning to join us, but she'll be out with me chasing easterns in Pennsylvania next week!

I have struggled to find talkative birds this season. Nobody really wants to chat in the mornings...


----------



## wyoming2utah

hawglips said:


> Eclectic got him a snow bird this morning.


Just curious...but, how come you are posting all of Eclectic's success? Something wrong with Greg?

shot mine last week...

....I really like the general hunt. So far, I am yet to run into another hunter on the general hunt. The last time I had an LE tag I couldn't find a canyon without hunters!


----------



## sawsman

Here he is. Eating him now. Yum.










_Dang&#8230; top of the page. That hasn't happened in ages!_


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I got this one last Saturday morning first thing.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> He strutted/drummed...gobbled...and serviced a hen. Gave me the full production. Really wish I had the video camera. He was having a good day till he got to about 20 yards.
> Still a ton of hens hanging with the gobblers. This guy had 12 hens and 2 younger strutters with him. Called in the hens...and he followed. Great morning.


Congratulations. Cool picture!


----------



## hawglips

wyoming2utah said:


> Just curious...but, how come you are posting all of Eclectic's success? Something wrong with Greg?


Nothing out of the ordinary wrong with him - just the same stuff as always...:mrgreen:


----------



## plottrunner

Got this one in East Zion. He looks more Merriam than Rio


----------



## hawglips

wyoming2utah said:


> Just curious...but, how come you are posting all of Eclectic's success? Something wrong with Greg?
> !


Unlike me, I guess He has been too busy hunting to go on line and mess around.

Here's a couple more eclectic birds from this week.


----------



## goofy elk

Punched my tag this morning....:!:......


----------



## jliv07

Posting this way late, but my brother and I had some success during the LE hunt. We called both birds in to within 30 yards. We had lots of good encounters and finished off with two beautiful birds!


----------



## Idratherbehunting

jliv07 said:


> Posting this way late, but my brother and I had some success during the LE hunt. We called both birds in to within 30 yards. We had lots of good encounters and finished off with two beautiful birds!


Still look awesome! Way to go.


----------



## Kwalk3

After watching and scouting lots of big toms pre-season, opening day left me with a few missed opportunities and an unfilled tag.

Went up with a buddy a few days later for a quick hunt. He spotted 4 birds moving down a ridge. We closed the distance and did some soft calling when we heard rustling in the oak brush below us. The birds came out and all 4 were jakes. They were so cooperative we decided not to let them go. Bird down and some mighty fine meals have been had.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

the girlfriend and I have been out one time with everything going on. We hunted a new spot and we had two turkeys gobble at us. but did not show up. Hoping to make it count this weekend.


----------



## wyogoob

Kwalk3 said:


> View attachment 85506
> 
> 
> View attachment 85514
> 
> 
> View attachment 85522
> 
> 
> View attachment 85530
> 
> 
> After watching and scouting lots of big toms pre-season, opening day left me with a few missed opportunities and an unfilled tag.
> 
> Went up with a buddy a few days later for a quick hunt. He spotted 4 birds moving down a ridge. We closed the distance and did some soft calling when we heard rustling in the oak brush below us. The birds came out and all 4 were jakes. They were so cooperative we decided not to let them go. Bird down and some mighty fine meals have been had.


Whoa! Gotta love that.

How 'bout posting some recipes?

.


----------



## Slayer

Got my first tom yesterday!! He was gobbling off and on so I hiked in close and sat quiet. After another gobble I called and he responded. Called again and he was real close!! So I waited quietly behind some trees. I was surprised to see him standing there 30 yards in frontbof me!! Had to do a double take to make sure. I draw on him, yep there's the beard, BOOM!! It was a blast!


----------



## NVDuckin

Slayer said:


> Got my first tom yesterday!! He was gobbling off and on so I hiked in close and sat quiet. After another gobble I called and he responded. Called again and he was real close!! So I waited quietly behind some trees. I was surprised to see him standing there 30 yards in frontbof me!! Had to do a double take to make sure. I draw on him, yep there's the beard, BOOM!! It was a blast!


Dang, nice job man!

I'm hoping I'll get lucky this weekend.


----------



## 2full

Nice job, and good bird Slayer.

We have not seen a thing in either one of my honey holes. 
It's starting to get close to crunch time now..............:shock:

Have killed 3 or 4 times last day before.


----------



## hawglips

Way to go Slayer!


----------



## hawglips

Called up some vocal hens this morning and this fellow was with them.


----------



## hawglips

Killed this one Tuesday


----------



## hawglips

Filled my UT tag today


----------



## Idratherbehunting

Hawglips, what states have you killed turkeys in this year?


----------



## PBH

Idratherbehunting said:


> Hawglips, what states have you killed turkeys in this year?


Looks like: All of them!


----------



## hawglips

Idratherbehunting said:


> Hawglips, what states have you killed turkeys in this year?


VA, NE, UT. 10 days is all I got to hunt this year. Those Eclectic birds were some he either killed or called in for others, that I had no part of.

I usually hunt more than I did this year, but I ruptured my achilles last Nov and started slow. Ate tags in NC, and didn't hunt a state farther south for the first time in many years.


----------



## toasty

hawglips said:


> Filled my UT tag today


Well, that didn't take long to bag your Utah bird. Took me 3 days to shoot a tom and a neighbor I have been taking out took 7 trips although he did miss 3 times. He finally patterned his gun and the results were horrible with his setup. Just goes to show how important knowing your POI of your turkey gun and what you patterns look like.


----------



## hawglips

toasty said:


> ...he did miss 3 times. He finally patterned his gun and the results were horrible with his setup. Just goes to show how important knowing your POI of your turkey gun and what you patterns look like.


Amen. One of the most neglected critical aspects to turkey hunting.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

hawglips said:


> Idratherbehunting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawglips, what states have you killed turkeys in this year?
> 
> 
> 
> VA, NE, UT. 10 days is all I got to hunt this year. Those Eclectic birds were some he either killed or called in for others, that I had no part of.
> 
> I usually hunt more than I did this year, but I ruptured my achilles last Nov and started slow. Ate tags in NC, and didn't hunt a state farther south for the first time in many years.
Click to expand...

That's awesome that you were able to hunt in 4 states this year, and glad you're able to get back out there. I'm looking forward to start branching out and trying new states in the coming years.


----------



## hawglips

Eclectic called in this one for his SIL this morning. His SIL's first.


----------

